# Air pump recommendation?



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it possible to find a reliable, powerful and quiet air pump with multiple outlets to power up sponge filters and air stones for multiple tanks with various depth and under $100? The price for EcoPlus commercial air pump seems to be too good to be true.  What's the noise level for that?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't know any real specs but I have been thinking about this http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pondmaster-p-80.html a single pump to run lots of filters, they have larger models to.

It would be much better to use one large pump than a few smaller ones, just one plug in, one thing making any noise and cheaper than buying a few small ones.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The only way to go is Linear Piston. They are so quiet you do not know they are running. They outlast diaphram models by many years.
http://www.jehmco.com/html/central_air_pumps.html


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with Charlie linear piston is the way to go. Check Angel Fins web site for details and pricing.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Make sure it is a Linear Piston. The Linear Diaphram only last 6 months.
I bought mine from Jehmco many years ago.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have the same pump as the Eco Plus Commercial, sold under the Won Brothers brand. I bought if from John's Fish Food, It is a linear piston pump, and fairly quiet, although not as quiet as a diaphragm. Mine has been running for several years now, with no issues, and can run 15 to 20 air stones, easily. Mine wasn't that cheap, but is the same pump. I would definitely get another, especially at that price. I would probably get 2 and keep one for back up.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Bill, you find a linear piston louder than a diaphragm pump?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The linear pistons from Jehmco are completely silent I have been running one for over 10 years with no problems. http://www.jehmco.com/html/central_air_pumps.html


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My pump isn't silent; there is a hum. However, I can't hear mine because it is drowned out by the furnace fan, which runs 24/7 most of the year. Even when the fan isn't running it isn't loud enough to not use. I am into the 4th year of trouble free operation, which makes it hard to beat for the money.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

What do you think of this aPUMP? Dustin from Dustin's Fish Tanks seems to be using it on his tanks. Has any one tried it?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

mitko1994 said:


> What do you think of this aPUMP? Dustin from Dustin's Fish Tanks seems to be using it on his tanks. Has any one tried it?


It sounds like it will only do one 50 gallon tank. It all depends on the number of tanks you have and how much air is required. It sounds like a good price but how long is the guarantee. Some with a 6 month warranty don't last much longer than that.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I only have a single 90g tank, and honestly don't really need a lot of bubbles because I already have water diffusing from my canisters, however it seems like my pleco is always at the top of the tank gasping for air, so I guess if i get an air stone down to him he will be happier


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I look this pump up and it states that it will only do a 30 gallon tank, the pump maxi is only good for 50 gallons. Check the Angelfins site they have a few different pumps and ask them questions on what they recommend.


----------

